# small game arrow



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hey guys, I dont really want to use my brand new easton arrows because i dont want to break them, what arrows do you guys use or know of a cheap-but-good arrows, thanks everyone.


----------



## CamoRoss (May 4, 2010)

Easton ST excel.
They fly the exact same as the ST epic


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

just for small game, cheap fleet farm arrows will work


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> just for small game, cheap fleet farm arrows will work


thats what ill probly get, or like the cheapest cabela's arrows


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Them victorys ain't the cheapest arrow on the markert but work great. Killed 4 squirrels with em and only one was chewed in half


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

GT Expidition hunters. $7 and they shoot good!


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

I usually have a arrow in my quiver with just a field point on it to shoot at squirrels during deer season. This year...I nailed one. But i hit him in no mans land...right above his vitals and right below his spine. Well he crawled up under a log where i figured he had died. So later when i got out of my stand i went to get him...and he was still alive. I felt terrible for him, so i quickly took him out of his suffering. I sure learned my leason. So anyways, if your gonna be launching arrows at some smaller game make sure to hit them good. Or just have an older broadhead on so youll have no worrys at all.


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

corpralbarn said:


> GT Expidition hunters. $7 and they shoot good!


I agree!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

.22outdoorsmen said:


> I usually have a arrow in my quiver with just a field point on it to shoot at squirrels during deer season. This year...I nailed one. But i hit him in no mans land...right above his vitals and right below his spine. Well he crawled up under a log where i figured he had died. So later when i got out of my stand i went to get him...and he was still alive. I felt terrible for him, so i quickly took him out of his suffering. I sure learned my leason. So anyways, if your gonna be launching arrows at some smaller game make sure to hit them good. Or just have an older broadhead on so youll have no worrys at all.


i would use small game blunt broadheads


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

Small game points work for me. They look gnarly though.


----------



## Top Dog Rick (Aug 2, 2008)

Check e-bay a Dozen Victory arrows for $60.00 Shipped to you !


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

cabellas carbon stalker extrem and a small game head from g5


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

get some cheap cabelas arrows


----------

